# Glyphosate killed RoundUp Ready alfalfa



## Winnie (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a tiny field, about five acres, planted in RoundUp Ready alfalfa. This field is getting old. It was planted about 7 or 8 years ago. It sits in an area of my farm that sometimes I just plain and simple forget about. I had my sprayer hooked up and sprayed glyphosate 41% on my fields last year and I simply forgot to spray this tiny field. I irrigated and cut and baled hay from this field and it was a little weedy, but not too bad. This spring I made sure to spray that tiny field with generic RoundUp. Prior to spraying there was grass mixed in with the alfalfa. I went back to check the field and I was shocked to see most of my alfalfa was every bit as dead as the grass. It was brown and crispy. Any thoughts?

I use only one particular tank for glyphosate.. I do not want to have something else (say 2,4d) inadvertently mixed in and improperly rinsed. On our farm I am the only one to spray or mix chemicals in the tank.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

A question (maybe dumb on my part), when you originally established RR alfalfa did you spray it at that time or any other times since with RU?

Larry


----------



## Winnie (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes. I have sprayed this field with RU and it responded just like you hope--no weeds lush alfalfa. I skipped only one year of spraying.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Winnie said:


> Yes. I have sprayed this field with RU and it responded just like you hope--no weeds lush alfalfa. I skipped only one year of spraying.


Did you use the same brand generic when you sprayed it in the past?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What was the generic Glyphosate brand name . I would be interested in this we have a bunch of round up ready alfalfa. Hate to see that . What was your rate of application . did you spray any other RR alfalfa with the with the killer load .

a


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Winnie said:


> Yes. I have sprayed this field with RU and it responded just like you hope--no weeds lush alfalfa. I skipped only one year of spraying.


Well you shot my first, second & third thoughts down. (Didn't spray to get rid of non-RU ready plants, didn't spray wrong time and didn't you use generic RU). 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

This is kind of like dicamba story on some other forums you're starting to hear it. Did the GMO fail did the herbicide fail did the applicator fail, who knows maybe you'll never know


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

For what that seed cost, I'd be doing some bitching....


----------

